# زيادة قوام السائل في المنظفات الصناعية



## ابومعاذ2020 (30 يوليو 2008)

عند محل لمنظفات الصناعيه فى ظل ارتفاع خامات التصنيع بدء فى تقليل الخامات فاصبح السائل خفيف مع ان بضع10ك سلفونيك مع 1ك تكسابون فى برميل سعته 120ك اريد معرفه خامه تزيد من قوام السائل غير مادة التايلورز والسليكات cmc لو يوجد ماده تكون جديده وغير غاليه الثمن ارجو الرد على من خلال الملتقى ليعم الخير على الجميع:31::31::31::31::12::12:


----------



## صباحكو (30 يوليو 2008)

اضافة القليل من الملح


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (31 يوليو 2008)

بص حبيبي قلبي 
من غير التكسابون لانه غالي السلفونيك بس مايكونش مضروب مع 3 ك سليكات وحطهم الاول وقلب وبعدين حط الصودا بتاعتك وقلب كويس عشان السيليكات اثرها مايبانش ومعاهم حوالي 200 جرام ملح هتطلع كعاك نتيجه معقوله


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لرد السريع على الموضوع بس معلش انا عايز تتقيل السائل من غير السليكات او الملح لان شغال بيهم بقى لى كتير فى نوعيه الصابون الشعبى بس انا كنت بتكلم نوعيه مثل البريل والفيرى اريد اسماء بودره تضاف على السائل مثل التايلورز اسماء مواد اخرى والكميه المنا سبه التى توضع البرميل مع الشكر :56::56::56::56:


----------



## بشير الهيتي (31 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد اضافة الملح


----------



## هيثم امين (17 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز
بعد التحيه ....ساشرح لك كيفية عمل 120لتر صابون سائل وبقوام ثقيل
1- 4كيلو سيلفونك
2- 3كيلو سليكات
3- يعبا البرميل الي الثلثين اي 90 لتر ماء
4- يضاف السيلفونك علي الماء اثناء التحريك في اتجاة واحد ثم يضاف السليكات
5- يتم القياس ب b/h
6-يتم اذابة ربع كيلو تايلوز في 2لتر ماء ويقلب جيدا ثم يوضع الخليط علي 30 لتر ماء ويقلب جيدا . ثم نضيف اثناء التقليب الصودا الكاوية بمقدار لتر ونقلب حتي نجد الخليط ثقل بدرجة كبيرة . نضيف الخليط علي ماسبق مع التقليب المستمر والقياس المستمر الي ان يظهر اللون الاخضر الفاتح
7- نضيف 4 كيلو ملح طعام علي الخليط
8- نضيف اللون والرائحة
ارجوا الدعاء


----------



## fawzy_ameen2000 (2 مارس 2010)

لواستخدمنا صودا كاويه غير سائله نضيف كام كيلو الى مقدار لتر الماء


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (2 مارس 2010)

شكر الله لجميع وجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه اللهم ارزق طاعتك وحبك والانس بقربك(_قل اللهم مالك الملك توتى المللك من تشأ وتعز من تشا وتذل من تشأ بيدك الخير انك على صراط مستقيم تولج الليل فى النهار وتولج النهار فالليل وتخرج الحى من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحى وترزق من تشأ بغير حساب)_


----------



## احلام موسى (2 مارس 2010)

اريد معلومات عن كيفية تصنيع حمام الزيت


----------



## fantom2006 (3 مارس 2010)

اخى ممكن ان تضع 300جرام ملح طعام +500جرام تكسابون وتقلبهم مع بعض وده هيعمل ثقل للصابون ومجرب ونتيجة جيده فى ظل الغلو المتزايد


----------



## عباس1969 (4 مارس 2010)

السلام ممكن اخوان ترسلى طريقة صناعة الجل للتنظيف ويكون جل مثل العملاق وبوضوح وشكرا


----------



## عباس1969 (4 مارس 2010)

الجل الاخضر برائحة الصنوبر


----------



## isis (23 مارس 2010)

عايزة اعرف افضل طريقة لعمل صابون سائل لتنظيف السجاد وطريقة عمل منظف للبوتاجازات ومنظف للاثاث والاخشاب


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (24 مارس 2010)

أخي الفاضل 
ملح كلوريد الصوديوم من الأساسيات في هذه الصناعة
و يكفي هو فقط

و صحيح أن الملح يرفع اللزوجة ...لكنه في الوقت نفسه ...بزيادته عن الحد اللازم تفرط اللزوجة 

أنا استخدمه لكل 500غ تكسابون 100 غ ملح و اللزوجة ممتازة
كنت أحلها بكل كمية الماء التي سأستخدمها

منذ يومين حضرت شامبو 
أضفت 80 غ ملح فقط لخلطة 500 غ تكسابون 
لكن حلتها في كمية من الماء و أضفتها من البداية على التكسابون
و أكملت المقادير و بدأت أضيف الماء الباقي بالتدريج وجدت القوام جيد ............فبدأت أجري اختبار
كيف؟
أخذت قليلا من الناتج في وعاء صغير و أضفت قطرات من الماء
و جدت أن اللزوجة ما زالت ترتفع 

فأضفت للخلطة كميات صغيرة من الماء مع التحريك و مراقبة اللزوجة 
ثم أعدت الاختبار مرة ثانية ...... و هكذا

و طلعت النتيجة رائعة 
أسمع من البعض يقول أن الملح يسبب ترسيب أو تغبيش
بفضل الله لا أستخدم لرفع اللزوجة إلا الملح ولا مرة حصل معي شيء من ذلك

على فكرة الإضافات لها تأثير على القوام 
تبقى فكرة الموازنة بين المكونات و ترتيب الإضافات و التجريب 

فمثلا في الشامبو( البلسم، أسيد ساليسيلك ) يقلل اللزوجة ...
الكمبرلان يساعد في رفع اللزوجة .......... 

كل ماذكرت من تجاربي و محاولاتي 

ولأهل الخبرة الرأي و الفصل .........


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedhelmypravo (10 يناير 2011)

ممكن اعرف كيفية صناعة منظف البوتجاز


----------



## صفوت صابر (16 يناير 2011)

أريد معرفه تركيب الكلور


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (9 فبراير 2011)

أخى لعمل صابون سائل قريب من الفيبا 

لعمل 120 لتر 

9 كيلو سلفونيك شفاف مش غامق وتعادل بالصودا السائلة عادى شغلك العادى خالص فى الصابون وتحط 2.5 كيلو تكسابون بعد دوبانه عادى اذا حطيته فى الأول قبل السلفونيك والصودا عادى او حطيته تانى يوم بعد اما تعادل السلفونيك بالصودا المهم انك تدوبه فى ماية خارجية وتسيبه يوم كامل حتى تضمن تمام ذوبانه او اذا كنت هتضعه قبل التعادل فسيبه يوم كامل فى البرميل بعد اما تملاه تلتينه بالماء او اذا كنت هتدوبه خارجيا وبعدين تضعه بعد التعادل المهم تمام ذوبانه ولا تدوبه بملح فى هذه الطريقة وبعدين سيب البرميل بعد التعادل يخمر لمدة 5 ساعات او الأفضل انك تسيبه لتانى يوم وبعد كده تكمل برميلك بالماية وتضع اللون والريحة وبعدين ترش له 2.5 كيلو ملح كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى اللى معروف بالسولو اللى بيجى فى شكارة 25 كيلو مصنع الفيوم وده افضل طريقة للحصول على صابون سائل عالى القوام ولا تضع فى هذه الطريقة اى مغلظات آخرى لا ملح طعام ولا ملح شامبو ولا تايلوز ولا بولى ولا cmc ولا غيره 
ثم تضع الفورمالين 

وجرب وقولى النتيجة 

سعر السلفونيك الشفاف يتراوح بين 395 الى 425 جنيه 
سعر شكارة كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى 38 جنيه 
سعر التكسابون فى برميله النهاردة 12.75 جنيه تيوانى او سعودى او هندى الألمانى غالى ومش متوافر وقطاعى 14 جنيه 
سعر الصودا السائلة الجمدانة من 125 جنيه الى 140 جنيه


----------



## aymanbadr (28 فبراير 2011)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## ك.ازهرى (7 مارس 2011)

سلام عتيكم ممكن اعرف منين اشترى التايلوز
جزاكم اتلله خيرا


----------



## ك.ازهرى (7 مارس 2011)

اناعاوز رقم تليفون اى زميل عشان عاو استشيره فى انى افتح محل منظفات ومعنديش خبره كافيه 
الله فى عون العبد مادام................................
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## domax5050 (26 مارس 2011)

افادكم اللة


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (28 مارس 2011)

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:الاخ الكريم السائل عن تتقيل الصابون السائل اذا كنت لا تريد استخدام السيليكات فى تصنيع الصابون السائل فالافضل استخدام التايلوز لان مميزاته كثيره من اهمها انه يعطيك لزوجه عاليه مع حفاظه على شفافية الصابون ووفرة رغوته اما استخدامك للملح او الcmcفانه و ان كان يعطيك لزوجه الا انه يقلل من رغوة الصابون و قدرته على التنظيف.ولك منى جزيل الشكر والى اللقاء فى استفسارات اخرى .


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (11 يوليو 2011)

*شكر الله لجميع وجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه اللهم ارزق طاعتك وحبك والانس بقربك(قل اللهم مالك الملك توتى المللك من تشأ وتعز من تشا وتذل من تشأ بيدك الخير انك على صراط مستقيم تولج الليل فى النهار وتولج النهار فالليل وتخرج الحى من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحى وترزق من تشأ بغير حساب)*​

فقط اردت ان اصحح للمهندس محمد الايه وهى من سورة ال عمران وهى كالاتى يقول عزوجل قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشأ وتنزع الملك ممن تشأ وتعز من تشأ وتذل من تشأ بيدك الخير انك على كل شىء قدير ...............


وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (12 يوليو 2011)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:الاخ الكريم السائل عن تتقيل الصابون السائل اذا كنت لا تريد استخدام السيليكات فى تصنيع الصابون السائل فالافضل استخدام التايلوز لان مميزاته كثيره من اهمها انه يعطيك لزوجه عاليه مع حفاظه على شفافية الصابون ووفرة رغوته اما استخدامك للملح او الcmcفانه و ان كان يعطيك لزوجه الا انه يقلل من رغوة الصابون و قدرته على التنظيف.ولك منى جزيل الشكر والى اللقاء فى استفسارات اخرى .



نعم أخى أبو مسلم صدقت 

وعن تجربة شخصية وجدت ان التايلوز مناسب تماما لإعطاء لزوجة عالية للصابون السائل مع الحفاظ على شفافية الصابون ووفرة رغوته 

وهناك طريقة غير مكلفة ومناسبة تماما لمحلات المنظفات 

وهى لعمل 125 لتر صابون سائل 

المقادير :

7 كيلو سلفونيك شفاف + من 2.5 كيلو الى 2.650 كيلو صودا سائلة او الى الحصول على درجة التعادل + 200 جرام تايلوز + 4 كيلو تكسابون سائل وارد برسيل ( اكسبير برسيل ) + اللون + الرائحة + المادة الحافظة 

الطريقة : بالتريب الآتى 

1 _ غسيل البرميل جيدا أولا ثم ملىء ثلثين البرميل بالماء او بالتقريب 100 كيلو ماء 
2 _ وضع المادة الحافظة وليكن ربع كيلو فورمالين مركز 
3 _ وضع ال 4 كيلو التكسابون السائل وارد برسيل ثم التقليب قليلا لإنه سائل فبيدوب بسرعة 
4 _ وضع 200 جرام تايلوز عن طريق الرش مع التقليب المستمر ثم التقليب بعده جيدا حتى التماذج والذوبان 
5 _ وضع 2.5 كيلو صودا سائلة ثم التقليب الجيد وليس التقليب الكثير ولكن تقليب قليل ولكن جيد 
6 _ وضع 7 كيلو سلفونيك شفاف مع التقليب الجيد جدا حتى التماذج ويكون التقليب من فوق لتحت حتى اتأكد من تماذج السلفونيك جيدا فى كل البرميل أعلى البرميل زى اسفله تقليب جيد 
7 _ تكملة المعادلة عن طريق قياس ال ph وضبط التعادل بعدها جيدا والتأكد التام من ضبط المعادلة ثم بعد ذلك تكملة البرميل بالماء مع التقليب الجيد 

8 _ ترك البرميل بعدها لمدة ساعتين او اكثر حتى يهدأ ويشف تماما 
9_ وضع الرائحة واللون 

وستجد بإذن الله المنتج النهائى جيد وبسعر مناسب ​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## alfy551 (18 يوليو 2011)

ا*ستاذ طول عمرك ياعم ممدوح بارك الله لك فىمالك واولادك وما قلتة هو حق وبيرتب منظم وبدون فلسفة وهكذا هو المؤمن الحق شكرا لك اخوك محمد الالفى ميت حواى السنطة*


----------



## agabeain (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك باشمهندس ممدوووووووووووح االجبااااااااااار


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات جديدة يعني السلفونيك يباع شفاف ايضا بس ان لاحظت الغامق فقط بالعراق


----------



## jamilaj1 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## bilya (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه هو التايلوز واسمه التجاري وشكله ايه وبيتجاب منين؟؟؟؟


ارجوا الافاده


----------



## salemm60 (13 يناير 2013)

فى مادة اسمها بولى ممكن تستخدم انا جربتها هى عاملةذى السكر تذاب فى ماء ساخن وبعدين تضاف الى االصابون وتقلب جيدا والله الموفق


----------



## chemnoor (13 يناير 2013)

يمكن استخدام هيدروكسي ايثيل سيليلوز وهي مادة سهلة الانحلال في الماء والمنظفات وترفع اللزجة ولا تتأثر بالقلوية او الحموضة


----------



## chemnoor (13 يناير 2013)

هذأ جزءمن اسم المادة بولي ماذأ


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (15 يناير 2013)

اخى ان نسبة السلفونك التى ذكرتها كثيرة يمكنك ان تقوم بوضع 6 ك سلفونك و2 ك تكسابون بدلا من ا ك تكسابون لانى الملح يتفاعل مع التكسابون وكلما زاد التكسابون واضفت الملح كلما زاد الثقل ...وفقكم الله


----------



## أمل عادل (16 يناير 2013)

السليكات بتغبش الصابون 

واضافة الملح بتقلل الرغوة 

الحل الوحيد زيادة المواد الفعالة زي السلفونيك او اللورايل 

وسلامتك


----------



## سالم هدهود (27 فبراير 2013)

عليك ان تظيف 1% من مادة تسمة cmcالغداءية وهى موجودة فى مدينة الاسكندرية بشركة تارقت وسوف تحصل على قوام ممتاز وشكرا


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ارغب بالعمل بصناعة وتسويق المنظفات وحاليا عرضت عليي احدى الورش ان تزودني بسائل الجلي معبأ ضمن براميل وانا اقوم بتعبئتها بعبوات خاصة تحمل علامتي التجارية
واريد الاستفسار اذا كان بامكاني ان اضيف لهذه البراميل بعد ان تصل لورشتي اي مواد تساعد على تحسين المنتج اي زيادة قوامه وزيادة رغوته لان القوام والرغوة اكثر مايجذب المستهلك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemnoor (13 مارس 2013)

السيد spotcolor المحترمإن إعادة تعبئة سائل الجلي بعد تعديله ممكن لكن لماذا لا تقوم بتصنيعه بنفسك فالأمر سهلولكن إن كان يتوفر لك بسعر اقتصاي فيمكنك القبول بذلك عندما تبيعه تحت اسمك التجاري يجب أن تتأكد من أنك لم تغش حتى لا تغش الآخرينمعظم المنظفات التي تباع بهذه الطريقة تكون خارج المواصفات المعتمدة لذا يجب الحذرأما إذا كان المنظف مطابق للمواصفات فستكون رغوته ولزوجته مقبولة ويمكن مع ذلك تحسنيهالتحسين الرغوة يضاف البتائين والكمبرلانلتحسين اللزوجة يضاف الملح أو التيلوز أو الهيدروكسي ايثيل سليلوز .....يمكن أن يضاف اللون والرائحة حسب الحاجة


----------



## arabman_7 (6 أبريل 2013)

bilya قال:


> ايه هو التايلوز واسمه التجاري وشكله ايه وبيتجاب منين؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ارجوا الافاده


----------



## arabman_7 (6 أبريل 2013)

bilya قال:


> ايه هو التايلوز واسمه التجاري وشكله ايه وبيتجاب منين؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ارجوا الافاده


----------



## spotcolor (7 أبريل 2013)

chemnoor قال:


> السيد spotcolor المحترمإن إعادة تعبئة سائل الجلي بعد تعديله ممكن لكن لماذا لا تقوم بتصنيعه بنفسك فالأمر سهلولكن إن كان يتوفر لك بسعر اقتصاي فيمكنك القبول بذلك عندما تبيعه تحت اسمك التجاري يجب أن تتأكد من أنك لم تغش حتى لا تغش الآخرينمعظم المنظفات التي تباع بهذه الطريقة تكون خارج المواصفات المعتمدة لذا يجب الحذرأما إذا كان المنظف مطابق للمواصفات فستكون رغوته ولزوجته مقبولة ويمكن مع ذلك تحسنيهالتحسين الرغوة يضاف البتائين والكمبرلانلتحسين اللزوجة يضاف الملح أو التيلوز أو الهيدروكسي ايثيل سليلوز .....يمكن أن يضاف اللون والرائحة حسب الحاجة



شكرا لك اخي الكريم على نصائحك واعتذر عن التاخر في الرد 
من ناحية مواصفات المنتج فهو جيد جدا ومن يقوم بتصنيعه يقوم بتسويقه تحت اسم تجاري غير مرغوب او بامكانك القول اسم تعيس وهو مصر على البيع بهذا الاسم لانه مطابق لاسم جده 
ولكن عندما قمت ببيعه باسمي التجاري كانت نتائج المبيع ممتازة ولهذا السبب انا اتعامل معه لاني اعلم المنتج رائع ولكنه غير مقبول من ناحية الاسم فقط 
ولكن لايمنع من بعض التحسينات في ظل المنافسة 
لذلك في حال اردت التحسين كم اضيف لبرميل 120 لتر سائل جلي 
اي كم كمية الكمبرلان والبيتائين وكم كمية التايلوز والملح ...................... بشكل تقريبي 
ولك الشكر


----------



## chemnoor (8 أبريل 2013)

السيد *spotcolor*

بالنسبة لكمية المحسانات فالأمر خاضع لمواصفات المنتج الأصلي وللمواصفات المطلوبة 

على العموم يمكنك إجراء تجربة صغيرة بحيث تضيف 1كغ كمبرلان و 0.5 كغ بتائين 

بالنسبة للتيلوز الملح فإن زيادة الملح يمكن أن تعكر السائل وقلته تعطي لزوجة منخفضة لذا أجري تجربة على كمية صغيرة في البداية لتحديد الحد الذي يمكن أن تقبله المنتج

مثلا جرب إضافة ربع كيلو وحرك بهدوء حتى الانحلال وفي حال عدم حدوث تعكر يمكن أضافة المزيد بحيث لا تزيد الكمية الكلية عن 2 كغ

يجب أن تلاحظ أنه في حال تعكر المزيج يكنك إعادته شفاف بإضافة اليوريا والكمية الكبيرة من الملح تخفض اللزوجة بدل رفعها 

بالنسبة للتيلوز لا يضاف إلا إذا فشل الملح في رفع اللزوجة إلى الحد المطلوب كونه مرتفع الثمن 

إن التعامل مع التيلوز ليس بالأمر السهل وتجربة الملح أولا فإذا فشل تحدد كمية الملح التي لا تنتج تعكر بالملحلول ثم في تجربة أخرى تخلط هذه الكمبية مع التيلوز على الناشف وتضاف فوق المزيج ببطء مع التحريك البطيء لمدة 5 دقائق 
يترك المزيج ليستقر لمدة نصف ساعة ثم يكرر التحريك لمدة 5 دقائق أخرى ويكرر الأمر من 4 إلى 5 مرات مع ملاحظة أن اللزوجة النهائية لا تظهر إلا بعد بضع ساعات

أفضل أن لا تستخدم التيلوز فهناك مواد أفضل مثل بعض أنواع الكربوبوكسي ميثيل سليلوز الغذائي عالي اللزوجة

ملاحظة أخيرة النوع العادي من الكربوكسي ميثيل سيليلوز يعطي محلول عكر أما النوع الغذائي فيعطي محلول شفاف


----------



## spotcolor (10 أبريل 2013)

الاخ 
[h=4]chemnoor[/h]شكرا على كل المعلومات التي افدتني بها
ولكن بقي لدي سؤال حيث انني اقتنعت بجودة السائل الذي احصل عليه 
أنا اشتري من المعمل 3 منتجات لسائل الجلي : ليمون - تفاح - ليلك 
كلهم جيدين ماعدا الليلك فانه لاينتج الرغوة المطلوبة لاني اعتقد ان خلطته كانت موجودة لدى المعمل قبل الاتفاق معه على التوريد 
لذلك ماهي الطريقة لزيادة الرغوة ؟؟
ولك الشكر


----------



## chemnoor (11 أبريل 2013)

أفضل المواد لزيادة الرغوة هي الكمبرلان بأنواعه المختلفة يمكنك اضافة 0.5 - 1% منه حسب الرغبة

في بعض الأحيان تفيد إضافة حمض الليمون أو الـ EDTA4Na بكمية 0.2 - 0.5 بزيادة الرغوة وخاصة في المياه الكلسية


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

جزيت خيرا على الشرح


----------



## سالم هدهود (14 مايو 2013)

يمكنك اظافة ايتر السيلولوز حوالى 5كيلو للطن الواحد للحصول على قوام ممتاز للمنظف السائل


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

spotcolor قال:


> الاخ
> *chemnoor*
> 
> شكرا على كل المعلومات التي افدتني بها
> ...




سؤال:::: هل المنتج شفاف...؟


----------

